# Bullnose Stair Tread End



## Armitage (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm working on finishing a set of stairs in an addition I'm building. I'd like to put a sort of bullnose end on a long tread that will run down the length of the landing. Something like this, but I only want to wrap around 90 degrees, not 180 as in this product:

http://www.stairwarehouse.com/8010-l-left-hand-single-bull-nose-starting-step.html

Of course, the tread itself is no problem. But how do you go about bending or forming the riser? I'm guessing it is some type of hardwood faced plywood bent around a form - any tips on how to do that?

Thanks!

Here is a pic of where it will be going, outlined in red.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

You could either do up a laminated end to the riser or just cut a semicircular "block" for the end and glue it up.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Flexible plywood (the kind with the kerfs already cut in it) and a roll of veneer. Build your form, wrap it, brace it, then fasten it to your structural frame, then to the landing.

I've only done ones on exteriors with Azek, but that's how I did it. The difference being the Azek was heated up with a gun, then bent around the form till it cooled.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

You have a number of options.

http://www.coffmanstairs.com/accessories/accessories2.htm 

Kerf the end to be bent evey 1/8 or 3/16th" to within 1//16ths of the face.

Wet 1/4" oak ply with hot water on the back side, and try bending around a form.

Use bendable plywood and veneer. Flexply, wackywood, wigglewood, wiggleboard are some of the common names to google or call your lumberyards about.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

....


----------



## Armitage (Jun 27, 2008)

clampman said:


> You have a number of options.
> 
> http://www.coffmanstairs.com/accessories/accessories2.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info - I'm going to try try kerfing some 1/4 ply I have around just to try it, and will look at the other stuff also. One additional issue is the length - that step will be about 8' long, so with the bend, slightly > 8'. To avoid a butt joint I'll need to look at sourcing some long veneer or 10' ply - or shortening the step.


----------

